# 9 week old Maltese



## Tyrone (Aug 8, 2012)

I just got a 9 week old male Maltese and I was wondering how long will it take for his hair to grow out? I have got a soft slicker, pin brush and a greyhound comb. I also got puppy whiting shampoo, a milk conditioner and leave in conditioner spray. Is there anything else I need to get for his coat.


















The first picture is of him at 6 week the other is from this morning


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to SM!!!

Is that a picture the breeder sent at 6 weeks? If so, do you mind if I ask where you got him? 

It will depend on his coat type and genetics how fast his coat will grow and how little damage is done to the coat. Does the pin brush you got have little balls on the end? if it does, I recommend getting a brush that does have have balls on the end. That type of pin brush is painful and will rip coat out. I would also avoid using a lot of whitening shampoos right now. There are MANY good threads on puppy products on this forum!


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

You will also want to use a tearless shampoo on his face - no soap in eyes!! Welcome and have fun with your new baby! He is cute!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome! Your baby is very cute!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Madden brushes are ideal for a maltese coat.


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 8, 2012)

I got him from the paper here in Phoenix. the pin brush I have does have the little balls on it. Thank you all for the greeting. Will the leave in conditioning spray help at all?


----------

